# Sidewinder



## Malcolmf (26 Apr 2016)

This thing looks interesting:

www.wheeelz.co.uk

Seems an easy way of trundling a Brompton around but 90 quid is crazy expensive for a bracket and a wheel. 

Anyone tried one?


----------



## wonderloaf (26 Apr 2016)

Remember back in the day when suitcases didn't have wheels you could buy lightweight trolleys like this:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-T...824283?hash=item488b3f431b:g:kIoAAOSwGYVW8qQm
How about one of these, no need to spend £90! Actually think I might have one in the attic....


----------



## Kell (26 Apr 2016)

Looks good. And presumably better than a separate trolley that you'd have to cart about. 

Unfortunately only available for bikes with racks, and that price.


----------



## Malcolmf (27 Apr 2016)

Surely it would be possible to fit a few castors instead of easy wheels and... hey presto! multi directional trundling!


----------



## Kell (27 Apr 2016)

It does seem logical.

Do you remember the first 'wheely suitcases'? The ones that had a handle in one corner and the wheels on the opposite corner? This was also on the narrowest edge which made them unstable and prone to toppling.







That's how I see trying to wheel a Brompton at the minute. Plus, you actually end up carrying most of the weight.

Whereas this system is much like the current 'wheely suitcases' where the whole thing is much more stable, less weighty and a whole lot more useful. As it's a lot easier to pull the seat up and push it down on a packed train than it is to swing the handlebar up and out.


----------



## StuartG (27 Apr 2016)

Sorry, this is surely pointless? Its easier and more convenient to fit eazy wheels and pull it by the Brompton baggage handle. I do this everty day through our local supermarkets. Costs nothing if you have the bag & wheels already and has the advantage of rolling the Brommie narrow end forward rather than taking out pasing folks with this sideways arrangement.


----------



## Malcolmf (27 Apr 2016)

Takes all sorts I suppose. I find pulling it along by the bag handle means I end up stooping to reach the handle and the the thing doesn't turn corners very well/at all. Being able to pull by the seat (much higher so no stooping) and be able to go round corners would be great. 

Currently seeing if there's a way to replace the easy wheels with a set of castors to make a properly trundle-able Brompton.


----------



## Kell (28 Apr 2016)

I've tried wheeling mine along on the easy wheels and don't find it stable at all.

I've actually come to the conclusion, that it's easier to carry it with the handlebars unfolded as it balances the bike a lot better. The biggest problem really, is not the weight, but the awkwardness of it.


----------



## 12boy (28 Apr 2016)

I replaced the wheels with smaller ones that don't turn but don't have much heel strike either. I ride or walk the bike where I need to go and pick up the unfolded bike and carry it. by picking it up fore or aft of the place where the bottom support bar attaches the frame you can adjust for heavier front or back depending on how the load is situated. Using wheels that actually turn such as Rollerblade wheels allowed it to be pushed, but the heel strike was a bigger annoyance than the few times I need to roll it. So far when I go to the grocery store I have been able to leave it unfolded and use the "Folding Shopping Basket" as my grocery cart.When I get to checkout I detach the bag, unload it and have the clerk put my groceries back in after paying. This is probably the only Brompton in Wyoming so the grocery guys are more puzzled than upset about a bike in the store. If I have to carry it a ways I can throw the saddle horn over my shoulder,,stabilize with my right hand and carry it easily for a bit. As Kell said," It is not the weight, but the awkwardness of it", so balancing it is the key. What I love about this bike is flipping the rear wheel under and parking it. My pathetic little wheels work just fine for that.


----------



## cj07714 (2 May 2016)

I came across one of these inside morrisons and the bloke let me try it. 
He said he never carries it and unlike the brompton easy wheel solution it was completely stable and manoeuverable, didnt take up space, and just completely made sense.
He said it wasnt cheap (but then neither is a brompton). I was amazed Brompton hadn't come up with it themselves as it really makes moving it easy and completes the bike. He said he cycled to work and then was able to just wheel it in rather than carry it through.
My brompton doesn't have a rack so haven't bought one yet, but i will get one when i've saved up.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Jun 2016)

Yebbut... I've only had to carry the Brompton once. Some SNCF jobsworth made me fold and bag the M6R at the platform entrance. I then had to carry it the entire length of the train, as I was in the front carriage. Two TGVs coupled together are surprisingly long...
This does seem like a solution in search of a problem. I usually fold the bike at the train door.


----------



## Kell (6 Jun 2016)

Likewise, I don't (currently) have to carry my bike folded any further than out of the boot of my car or from the train platform onto the train as I also fold it at the train doors, and have underground parking at work.

However, other people at my office aren't so lucky and I see several people struggling to carry their folded bikes the length of the office.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Jun 2016)

I am sure the the guys with Bromptons and racks could fabricate something with a set of wheels and a few zip ties.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jun 2016)

Have to say I love the idea!
I have an S6L and can't wheel the thing at all ... so I was thinking of adding a rack to wheel it as it's heavy bugger with SON hub to lift and carry. This just looks the biz for the office.


----------



## Malcolmf (7 Jun 2016)

So I had a go at attaching some regular rotary casters. The idea being too be able to give me the option of grabbing it by the saddle and trundling it sideways like a wheelie bag. Pic is attached. 

Not 100% successful - my slightly inept mecano-like construction has a tendency to bend. 

When I get a chance I'll look into making a proper frame to bolt on to hold the wheels.


----------



## Malcolmf (7 Jun 2016)

Also, I'm trying to do this without adding the weight of the rack. 

At the very least I'll stick a pair of inline skate wheels onto the rear mudguard instead of the crappy single roller. There are simple little brackets that let you add 2 wheels, but I think it should be easy enough to make one.


----------



## Bikerhead 1020 (12 Aug 2016)

Just checked it out, the price has gone down??

£90 was way too much but like £55 is pretty good, bought it straight up. I saw them at the BWC this year and thought this looked pretty good. Seems pretty legit.

Makes it easier when walking around stations anyway haha


----------

